# How do i share iCal calenders over a network



## garymum4d (Jun 11, 2003)

I have a network of 10 Mac's (10.2.6) and 1 server (10.2.6).
I want to publish my iCal Calenders to the server so other users on the network can read them. The server has internet/mail services and webDAV enabled (although i do not know what webDav is). I goto publish the calender and check the "Publish on a web server" button, for the URL I enter "http://server IP" and login and password are set to the server Administrator account details. When i click the publish button I get *Error : Calendar could not be published Authenticaction with server failed. Please*.

what am i doing wrong??


----------



## vfranklin (Jun 12, 2003)

Garymum4d,

Check out http://phpicalendar.sourceforge.net/nuke/index.php
phpicalendar is a web/php based calendar program that reads .ics files generated by ical.  You will have to activate php on your web server if it isn't already.  If you don't know how to activate php, check out Marc Liyanage's php install instructions :http://www.entropy.ch/software/macosx/php/#install

This should get you going.


-Van Franklin


----------



## profx (Jun 12, 2003)

dont use the http:// prefix on the server ip.

failing that replace http:// with webdav:// or ftp://


----------



## eric halfabee (Jun 12, 2003)

Garymum4d

Try "iSynCal" go to versiontracker to find it. It may be what you need.

eric


----------



## garymum4d (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by profx _
> *dont use the http:// prefix on the server ip.
> 
> failing that replace http:// with webdav:// or ftp:// *



If I remove the http:// it returns an error * calendar cannot be published there was an unknown network error*

I I replace it with webdav:// or ftp://  then the application quits.

I have downloaded iSynCal as recommended by eric halfabee (nice Python quote)
and it works fine but i wanted to have it fully automated rather than launching another app to do it because some people using this are complete idiots, getting them to run another app to sync the calendars will blow their brains


----------



## dthompson101 (Jun 21, 2003)

If you are using a Mac OS X Server with Apache and have the webdav module enabled, you have to be careful with your apache config files. If you have to the "dav digest" configured in your server, you have to ensure that the authentication is basic as iCal for some reason cannot publish to secure webdav calendars, only the basic ones.

Probably that will be updated in a new release of iCal in the near future. I had trouble with this for a while, but once I figured it all out, I am now able to update my iCal server with phpicalendar running on it without any problems.

Make sure you check your apache config files in /etc/httpd to ensure you are running it properly. Also if you plan to use phpicalendar, you have to enable php on your server.

Are you using the 1.4 version of apache that ships with the server or are you using the 2.0 version that ships with the server in /opts directory??


----------



## WAW401 (Jun 30, 2003)

I have iCal publishing to a WebDAV share using "http://calendars.company.com".  Make sure you can log into the WebDAV share with that username/password by logging-into it from the Finder (Go -> Connect to Server ... and type in the full URL including "http://").  I have a feeling it's a WebDAV misconfiguration rather than an iCal problem.

BTW - My client is OS X 10.2.6 w/ iCal v1.0.2 and the WebDAV server is OSX 10.2.6 client w/ the built in Apache v1.3.27.


----------

